
New Qt Releases Might Now Be Restricted to Paying Customers for 12 Months - pabs3
https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2020q2/006098.html?print=cGh4
======
pabs3
The official KDAB position:

[https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-
community/2020q2/006101.h...](https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-
community/2020q2/006101.html)

